

Ask HN: What is test driven development to you? - karuth

HN&#x27;ers, I would like to hear from you all about testing methodologies, and what you consider as best practice. Do you see any advantage of the test-first paradigm? What is fad and what do you find practical?
======
davidw
I think I agree with DHH:

[http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2014/tdd-is-dead-long-
liv...](http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2014/tdd-is-dead-long-live-
testing.html)

Testing is a Pareto thing: you want to be on the right place on that curve or
else you're probably sinking too much effort into it, and not enough on other
things.

~~~
karuth
Thanks for the article. It is very illuminating.

I hear a lot of buzz on TDD. But I think TDD is not the end. There are
complexities in application which is sometimes hard to comprehend before a
module is put in place. In those cases DDT (development driven testing) might
actually make sense.

